# Is it time to "out" our legislators?



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

From today's Tribune and this site:

"Hunting and fishing is a significant component of the tourism industry," said Tom Kelsch, a spokesman for the Greater North Dakota Chamber of Commerce. "All of this is new wealth to the state, brought in from outside."

I'm wondering if its time to "out" our legislators. I saw this in the tribune today. There are 2 Tom Kelsches. One is married to Rep. Rae Ann Kelsch. Another Tom Kelsch is her father in law. So, it may have been one of those two guys. Now, Rep. Kelsch has always been pretty good to me when I've talked to her about hunting issues, very good in fact. But, this is a pretty close connection. I also am aware from very good sources that at least one member of the house natural resources committee leases his land to a BIGTIME waterfowl outfitter.

My question is this: Is it time to play hardball and let all North Dakota citizens know these things?

Is it time to get real?[/b][/u]


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Everybody in the public eye should expect to be scrutinized(sp) if you know it, share it. Let them refute it!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

tb, please make a special contact to Reanne. She voted for hpc once last session and then against the reconsideration. I think a call from you this weekend would be very helpful.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Its now been done.

But, I'm trying to start a debate here and my question hasn't been answered. I guess I'll leave it up to the legislative braintrust for NoDak Outdoors, I'm sure you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Send Stan Lyson from Williams County to a retirement home as this man is willing to sell ND wildlife to the highest bidder. Any "True" sportsman from Williams County want to run against this man? I will work on your campain. [email protected]


----------

